#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Чистые Земли и Карма

## Мурат

Друзья, просьба писать в данной теме только "Кагью".
Как увязывается практика "Чистых земель" и закон причин-следствий? Ведь, как известно, мы можем пожать только плоды от засеянных нами же причин. А "чистые земли" созданы Буддами, но не нами, так как же мы можем туда попасть только лишь одними пожеланиями или даже практикой "Пхова".  Вижу тут противоречие. Кто сведущ, объясните, плз.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тут можно и в общем ответить на вопрос как это соотносится именно с буддийским пониманием кармы, а именно что последнее устремление(импульс, тенденция ума) в момент смерти направляет к следующему рождению - ад, обители богов, Чистая Земля Будды Амитабхи или к бардо: становления в котором снова же приведут либо к рождению голодным духом, либо к животному состоянию, либо человеком, либо Чистая Земля Будды Амитабхи, либо....  .

----------

Мурат (21.09.2018)

----------


## Мурат

Всё таки хотелось бы подробнее обосновать как кармически устроена логика существование Сукхавати? Как можно сделать очень мало, но получить такой большой результат?

----------


## Olle

> Всё таки хотелось бы подробнее обосновать как кармически устроена логика существование Сукхавати? Как можно сделать очень мало, но получить такой большой результат?


У Патрула Ринпоче в сегодняшней лекции было почти по Вашему вопросу. 
Можете посмотреть-послушать, если все не смотреть, то можете только ответы на вопросы сегодняшней вечерней трансляции посмотреть. 
А так весь ретрит по вашему вопросу идет. Подробнее некуда. 
Предварительные практики везде одинаковые.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2018), Мурат (21.09.2018)

----------


## Мурат

скиньте ссылочку плиз

----------


## Olle

> скиньте ссылочку плиз


Тут все есть:

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...248#post815248

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2018), Мурат (22.09.2018)

----------

